# Invisible Orthodontics



## Alvlia (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Have any one done a invisible orthodontics in Dubai?

If so please let me know the place as I am urgently looking for a best dental clinic in Dubai.
And also share your experiences 

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Seen a few people who have done invisaline, but to be honest traditional orthodontics, like train tracks, get the job done quicker and more effectively without all the faff. I had mine done at Dr Michael's dental clinic on Al Wasl rd. The orthodontist there is excellent. I had ceramic brackets on the top teeth and regular on the bottom - no one ever noticed them. 9 months and done, followed by permanent retainers cemented behind my teeth - as an adult you need these, otherwise your teeth will just move back again.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

is this generally covered by insurance? If you don't mind my asking, how much did it cost? How frequently to you need to go back to the dentist for the retainers?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> is this generally covered by insurance? If you don't mind my asking, how much did it cost? How frequently to you need to go back to the dentist for the retainers?


No, insurance doesn't cover it, as it's seen as a cosmetic procedure - in adults anyway.

Cost me about 16,000 dhs, but you pay in installments. I think (it was a few years a go now) I went back every 4 weeks or so, to have the wires changed out.


----------



## Harryjones (Nov 22, 2013)

Alvlia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have any one done a invisible orthodontics in Dubai?
> 
> ...


There are many invisible orthodontics treatments like Incognito Lingual Braces, Invisalign treatment, Ceramic Braces treatments. First choose any of these. In Dubai, there are many dental clinics offering these treatments. But since you asked the best one, I can suggest Dr Joy Dental Clinic or Dr Paul's Dental Clinic.
I haven't personally tried out but my friends have visited here and said that the results were satisfying.


----------



## JayDeliwala (Jun 25, 2015)

Alvlia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have any one done a invisible orthodontics in Dubai?
> 
> ...


I believe they're called Invisilaign. I would highly recommend My Dental Clinic in Jumeirah.


----------

